# Consulta calculo potencia del L6203 en driver bipolar paso a paso



## lagruya (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola a todos en el foro.

Les comento, estoy diseñando un driver de 36V 5A para motores bipolares paso a paso , lo pienso utilizar para controlar los motores de una fresadora CNC casera que estamos armando con unos amigos.
Me decidi por usar la pareja L297 - L6203, mi problema surge en el calculo de la potencia disipada total del L6203, este dato es determinante para el circuito ya que si me paso del limite que soporta el L6203 (20W) el circuito no se adecuaria a mis necesidades.
El tema de drivers de motores paso a paso es algo completamente nuevo para mi, para poder encarar el circuito tuve que familiarizarme con los drivers con control de corriente mas presisamente con el L297, aprender su funcionamiento y como asi tambien las caracteristicas de los motores paso a paso, tarea que me hubiera resultado practicamente inabordable de no ser gracias a la información de este foro, del foro todopic y la pagina de esteca55 (www.esteca55.com.ar).
Resumiendo, hice los calculos hasta donde me dio mi conocimiento, el tema en cuestion es que necesitaria de alguien de mas experiencia que pueda orientarme en funcion de si estoy en un buen camino o no. 

Adjunto los archivos con calculos y el esquematico que hasta ahora tengo en mente.
Criticas y consejos son mas que bienvenidos, muchas gracias.

Hoja de datos L6203: 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyvyu.pdf


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 25, 2008)

Una observación: cuando sacás la constante de tiempo del motor estás utilizando solo la resistencia del bobinado del motor.
Tratándose de una resistencia tan chica (1,5 ohms), vas a tener que considerar también la resistencia de encendido de los transistores DMOS del puente (0,39 ohms fue el valor que utilizaste).
Entonces la resistencia sería 1.5 ohms + 2 x 0.39 ohms = 2,28 ohms (un 52% mayor).
Por otro lado, que tan fiable es ese dato?, consideraste si es despreciable o no la resistencia de los cables desde el puente H hasta el motor? (para esos bajos valores de resistencia, si el cable es largo puede sumar resistencia alguna fracción de ohm).
Ese tiempo aparece dos veces en la fórmula final cuando suma las energías, va a representar un incremento grande de potencia a disipar. También afecta TLD, por ese lado va a bajar la potencia. El efecto neto va a ser menor potencia.
Saludos


----------



## lagruya (Nov 28, 2008)

Gracias Ardogan por tu respuesta, fue de gran ayuda, disculpa la demora en responder, pero tuve que suspender este tiempo el proyecto por motivos de laburo, ademas recien ahora pude comprar los motores pap.

Recalcule teniendo en cuenta tu consejo y como conclusion tengo una mayor potencia dicipada, con cinco amperes me pasaba de los 20W maximo, recalcule con los datos de los motores que adquiri y me da casi justito 20,375W pero a un amperaje de 2,8 amperes (que son los que el motor necesita) y con una frecuencia de 0,5KHz de paso y con una alimentacion de 36V.
Ademas surge un problema, cada bobina segun la secuencia de pasos del l297 estaria exitada 6mseg y descansaria 2mseg, el tiempo de carga de la bobina hasta alcanzar los 2,8 A seria de 2,98mseg el tiempo de chopeo (por control de corriente) seria de 3,02mseg ya llevamos 6mseg a estos hay que sumarle los 2,98mseg que le toma a la bobina descargarce cuando no esta exitada, pero (este es el problema) para descargarce tiene 2mseg con lo cual le faltarian 0,98mseg, o sea que al proseguir la secuencia la bobina no parte de cero sino que ya tiene un valor, esto repercutira en que alcanzara los 2,8A mas rapido haciendo que el tiempo de chopeo aumente y por lo tanto el integrado disipara mas de los 20,375W que calcule. Si estoy en lo cierto tengo que optar por otro tipo de driver, pense en dos L298 puestos en paralelo que segun la hoja de datos soportan hasta 3,5A.
Les parece factible? 
Todo comentario o critica son mas que esperados y bienvenidos.

muchas gracias.
pd: adjunto archivos con datos al respecto.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 3, 2008)

> Recalcule teniendo en cuenta tu consejo y como conclusion tengo una mayor potencia dicipada,



Raro eso.... en cualquier circuito si uno aumenta la resistencia baja el consumo de potencia (P=V²/R). Pero estoy pensando en contínua solamente, puede ser que al alargar las constantes de tiempo los estados transitorios terminen consumiendo mayor energía que la ahorrada en continua.



> con cinco amperes me pasaba de los 20W maximo, recalcule con los datos de los motores que adquiri y me da casi justito 20,375W pero a un amperaje de 2,8 amperes (que son los que el motor necesita) y con una frecuencia de 0,5KHz de paso y con una alimentacion de 36V.



Eso es importante, si en el diseño que uno hace la corriente es de 2.8 A hay que usar ese valor, los 5 son el límite de corriente pico del puente, y la que se usa para los cálculos de potencia es la corriente media.

En el "calculo de potencia disipada corregido para motor 2,8A.doc" veo que incluiste la resistencia de los transistores. Habría que ver si no influye la resistencia de los cables con alguna fracción de ohm, para medirla habrá que usar un puente.

Ahora, me parece que estamos cometiendo un error grave....
En las fórmulas de la hoja de datos habla de tiempo de subida... pero en las fórmulas utilizamos la constante tiempo del conjunto motor-puente. Y el tiempo de subida puede ser considerado como 3 veces la constante de tiempo (L/R)....
Resultado -> hay mayor disipación.

Pero no! ! ! , eso sería si la corriente a la que pretendemos llegar es a tensión de fuente / resistencia = 36 / (1.5 + 2 x 0.55) = 13.8 A ! ! ! ! 

A nosotros nos interesa llegar solo a 2.8A. Mirá el gráfico que adjunto, el tiempo de 3ms es para la exponencial 1 o 2; pero nosotros tenemos la exponencial 3.

Se puede emplear la aproximación de que la corriente se va a establecer según una recta de pendiente V/L = 36/6.8mH = 5.294 A/ms.

Luego la corriente si queremos llegar a  2.8 A lo haremos en un tiempo de 2.8 A / 5.294 = 0.53 ms = 530 us! ! !  !
(El tiempo despejando de la exponencial sin aproximar por recta dió 590us, la aproximación es bastante buena)

Muchísimo menor de lo que veníamos manejando   .

Así que vas a tener que recalcular de vuelta    ; pero no creo que necesites usar otro puente, esa me imagino es una buena noticia.

Saludos


-------------------------
Fuentes para este post:

Hoja de datos L6203
Nota de aplicación de microchip AN907 "Stepping motor fundamentals" - Sección "Current limiting" página 14 del pdf.


----------



## lagruya (Dic 13, 2008)

Ardogan:

Los datos que me aportas son de lo mas utiles, ademas me lei la application note de microchip y me sirvio para entender mas el funcionamiento de los motores paso a paso, muchas gracias por eso y por el tiempo que le dedicaste a mi consulta.
Recalcule denuevo y las conclusiones que saco son las sgutientes: como bien decis al usar una sobre alimentacion con control de corriente la constante de tiempo se "acelera" y eso repercute en que la potencia disipada durante el proceso de carga de las bobinas se reduce muchisimo, pero esto impacta en otra cuestion. El tiempo de exitacion de cada bobina segun la secuencia de pasos que da el L297 usando una frecuencia de pasos de 0,5KHz es de 6mseg, este valor es constante, entonces, si se reduce considerablemente el tiempo de carga de la bobina, el tiempo de choping (Tiempo de load) aumenta, al aumentar el tiempo de Load la potencia disipada durante esos intervalos aumenta, la hoja de datos del l6203 define dos momentos que no son otros que los momentos propios del choping del control de corriente, uno es el periodo cuando la corriente alcanza el valor de corte (la Imax soportada por el motor) y el otro es el periodo de conmutacion (cuando una vez alcanzada Imax se "abre" el puente) la energia almacenada en esos dos momentos se definen por las siguientes formulas respectivamente: ELD  = IL2 * RDS(ON) * 2 * TLD  y   ECOM = VS * IL * TCOM * fSWITCH * TLD
como se desprende de las dos ecuaciones al aumentar el tiempo TLD aumenta la energia almacenada en ambos momentos y esto tiene como consecuencia un aumento en la potencia total disipada (maldicion! :evil: )
Con el replanteo de los calculos paso a tener un total de potencia disipada de 34,83W ya estoy 14,83W por ensima del maximo soportado por el l6203.
El problema de superpocicion de tiempos que plantee en el post anterior se corrige gracias a los datos que me aclaraste con tu post, pero si los calculos son correctos (ojala que no) para ELD y ECOM estoy en el horno.

Gracias denuevo, aunque use o no estos drivers estoy aprendiendo una bocha y eso vale mucho mas que tener que optar por otros!

adjunto los calculos.
saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 13, 2008)

Mmmmmmm, es cierto, el consumo/disipación con la corriente establecida siempre va a ser mayor que en estado transitorio de carga de las bobinas  ops: 
Respecto a ELD me parece que esta bien (para peor...).
Pero comparado con Ecom es pequeño (ELD = 0,033 y Ecom = 0,241).
Habría que ver como reducir ese término....

Pero viendo la fórmula, veo que hay otro malentendido grande que podría jugar a nuestro favor:

Ecom = Vs * IL * Tcom * fswitch * TLD

Tcom lo calculaste como la inversa de la frecuencia de switching del L6203. Error!, Tcom sería el tiempo de conmutación de los transistores del puente. Va a ser un tiempo bastante menor que los 22,22 us que usaste.
Lamentablemente ese dato no lo ví en la hoja de datos, pero no creo que pase de algun que otro microsegundo (no más de 2 us te diría, eso ya es bastante conservativo).
A ver... mirá la hoja de datos del L6204 por ejemplo, página 8 al fondo, ahí toman el tiempo de conmutación como 100ns!!! (220 veces más bajo que usar 22us). Y lo asumen, ni ellos deben saber muy bien cuanto es.
Igual no deja de ser una buena referencia, es un puente H de la misma compañía, con igual tecnología de fabricación.... 

Tiene lógica porque a menos que uno use el puente con la máxima frecuencia de conmutación (100KHz) sería raro que la potencia disipada por conmutación sea tan superior (casi 10 veces) a la potencia disipada en continua! (ELD).

Ergo, Ecom = 0.001 -> prácticamente despreciable frente a ELD

ETOT = 0.036

PDIS = 4.5 W !

Salud!


----------



## lagruya (Dic 13, 2008)

nunca estuve tan contento de haberme equivocado jajaja.

entiendo lo que decis, este Tcom en realidad es referido a los diodos que estan en paralelo al mosfet, estos tienen que ser diodos muy rapidos para que la descarga de la corriente de la bobina no dañe al mosfet, el valor que yo use es la frecuencia de conmutacion de los transistores no de los diodos, ¿es correcta mi interpretacion?

bueno no me queda otra que entrar en el diseño de la placa.

gracias por la ayuda, de no ser por ella me hubiera embarcado en la experimentacion sin saber muy bien lo que hacia y anda a saber que resultados me daba, ademas me molestaria mucho no saber que es lo que estaria haciendo.

por otro lado me puse mas en tono con el funcionamiento de los paso a paso.

gracias denuevo!

pd: en un rato recalculo todo y adjunto el archivo con los calculos para aquellos que esten interesados.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 13, 2008)

El Tcom se refiere a los transistores, es el tiempo que tarda un transistor de conmutar de apagado a encendido. Como los transistores conmutan con corriente no nula entonces disipan potencia.  Para ver más sobre pérdidas de conmutación de mosfet buscar: mosfet conmutación pérdidas; o mosfet switching  losses (o commutation en vez de switching)

En cuanto a los diodos.... no recuerdo bien, solo habría pérdidas por conmutación (en eso jugaba el tiempo de recuperación inversa del diodo, que también dependía de la corriente a conmutar....) pero dudo mucho que haga un aporte significativo a la disipación de potencia del puente. Se puede buscar información buscando diodo + "tiempo de recuperación inversa" + conmutación + potencia

El valor que vos habías usado es el de la frecuencia de conmutación de los transistores (frecuencia de switching o de chopeo), que se fija desde afuera (en tu caso con el L297). Si bien es cierto que a mayor frecuencia de chopeo más pérdidas de conmutación (más se encienden y apagan los transistores en un tiempo fijo).
Pero los tiempos de conmutación de los transistores son independientes de la frecuencia con que uno los encienda/apague; son características intrínsecas.

Saludos


----------



## lagruya (Dic 14, 2008)

creo que entiendo esta vez  ops: 

a riesgo de parecer un pesado, me queda la siguiente duda:

Para el calculo de Ecom segun la hoja de datos: ECOM = VS * IL * TCOM * fSWITCH * TLD

donde Tcom es intrinseca de los mosfet y fswitch es la entregada por el L297 ¿esto es correcto?

y me queda otra duda como un mosquito zumbando en las orejas, que cuernos significa el valor de fc (Commutation Frequency) de la pagina 4 de la hoja de datos L6203 (yo habia usado originalmente ese valor para sacar Tcom)
ahhh puede ser que este valor indique la maxima frecuencia de chopeado que se banca el integrado? (si era eso me pongo  ops: )

salutes!

pd: adjunto link con alguna explicacion sobre los mosfet y el tema que nos convoca, por si a laguien le interesa: http://metis.umh.es/jacarrasco/docencia/ep/Tema2/Tema2.pdf (pagina 9)

tambien adjunto el recalculo con los valores correctos (4,5W de potencia disipada total, una maravilla)
hice un calculo asumiendo que el motor es de 5A (aclaro que los valores de las bobinas los deje con los que tenia para 2,8A) para ver que pasaba y me da 12W a una frecuencia de pasos de 0,5KHz el driver todavia tiene resto, o para darle mas frecuencia de pasos o quizas hasta mas amperaje aunque tambien una sobre tensión de alimentacion mayor, igualmente antes de hacer alguna modificacion, recomiendo recalcular con los valores exactos del motor que se utilice.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 14, 2008)

> Para el calculo de Ecom segun la hoja de datos: ECOM = VS * IL * TCOM * fSWITCH * TLD
> 
> donde Tcom es intrinseca de los mosfet y fswitch es la entregada por el L297 ¿esto es correcto?



Si, fswitch es la frecuencia que da el L297.
Una forma de verlo es que la potencia disipada en cada conmutación es Vs * IL / 2 (IL/2 por hacer un promedio entre corriente 0 al inicio/final de la conmutación y corriente = IL al final/inicio de la conmutación).
La energía disipada en cada conmutación sería entonces VS*IL/2 * TCOM.
Pero cada pulso requiere dos conmutaciones: la de on a off y la de off a on
E(por pulso) = VS * IL * TCOM

Como nos interesa la energía disipada por período T (figura 16 hoja de datos del L6203) tendremos que multiplicar esa energía por la cantidad de pulsos en el tiempo T. Pero hay pulsos solamente durante un tiempo TLD. Luego la cantidad de pulsos será TLD / Tswitching siendo Tswitching el período de chopeo fijado a través del L297. Siendo fswitching = 1 / Tswitching habrá finalmente fswitching * TLD pulsos.

De ahí la fórmula final:
ECOM = energía disipada por conmutación en un período T de excitación de la bobina = E(por pulso) x cantidad de pulsos = VS * IL * TCOM * fswitch * TLD



> y me queda otra duda como un mosquito zumbando en las orejas, que cuernos significa el valor de fc (Commutation Frequency) de la pagina 4 de la hoja de datos L6203 (yo habia usado originalmente ese valor para sacar Tcom)
> ahhh puede ser que este valor indique la maxima frecuencia de chopeado que se banca el integrado? (si era eso me pongo Embarassed )



Usted lo ha dicho colega, es el fswitch de las fórmulas, la frecuencia que impone el L297.
Hasta 100KHz se pueden conmutar los transistores del puente H. La disipación de potencia justamente marca ese límite.
En cuanto a la elección de la frecuencia de chopeo, se suele elegir de 20 KHz para arriba para que no haya frecuencias audibles molestando, pero tampoco conviene subirla mucho más porque es meter más ruido al circuito y aumentar pérdidas.
Podría llegar a ser necesario aumentarla si el motor tiene una constante de tiempo chica, es decir, responde rápido (baja inductancia, 1 mH por decir algo) para que cuando se hace chopeo no deje de circular corriente por la bobina del motor (conducción discontínua).
También puede ser necesario aumentar la frecuencia de chopeo cuando se quiere regular una corriente baja, para no entrar en modo de conducción discontínua.


----------



## lagruya (Dic 14, 2008)

bueno! lo logramos! todo cierra, (como decia un filosofo popular mientras se fumaba un habano: "me encanta cuando un plan se concreta"  )

Señor Ardogan: estoy muy agradecido por el tiempo y la paciencia dedicadas a mis dudas, le mando un abrazo!


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 14, 2008)

Un placer mi estimado colega lagruya. Este hilo me ayudo a completar/afianzar conocimientos de los puentes H (disipación de potencia) y de los motores paso a paso (sacarle un poco el óxido). 
Es un tema tedioso (para mí por lo menos el de disipación) para encararlo solo sin charlarlo con nadie. Ojalá algún otro forista que haya venido siguiendo el hilo confirme/descarte el cálculo que empleamos, para que la cosa quede más firme (o se desmorone   ).
Cuando lo tengas armado dejanos alguna foto para la posteridad    .
Saludos


----------



## lagruya (Dic 14, 2008)

adjunto pdf con el resumen de los calculos y pequeña explicacion.

saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 15, 2008)

Una aclaración de términos que no afecta en nada a los cálculos.

En la parte del tiempo de subida (Rise time) acordate que el tiempo de subida NO es la constante de tiempo del motor. El tiempo de subida es el tiempo en que la respuesta de un sistema (para nuestro caso particular la corriente) se tarda en llegar desde un porcentaje inicial (5% o 10%) a un porcentaje cercano al valor final (90%, 95%).

El tiempo de subida para la bobina de un motor pap es 3 veces (aproximadamente, sistema de 1er orden) la constante de tiempo del motor; si tomamos el tiempo que se tarda en llegar desde el 10% hasta el 90%.

Las ecuaciones serían:

Tau = constante de tiempo del motor = L / R = 2.98 ms
Tr = tiempo de subida =(aprox) 3 Tau = 8.94 ms

Eso solamente, un detalle sin importancia para que el pdf quede pipí-cucú  .


----------



## lagruya (Dic 15, 2008)

Es cierto con el apuro de sacar el pdf, queda mal explicado lo del rise time, lo corregí y le agregue una explicacion con graficos y todo


----------



## lagruya (Ene 8, 2009)

el link me lleva a una pagina que no contiene texto, si tenes los datos subilos y los veo.

mientras tanto mirate esto (es un driver bipolar de hasta 2A) :

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvb20a.html


saludos.


----------



## Diegogiordi (Mar 20, 2010)

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro, mi idea es hacer una fresadora cnc. yo tengo una fresadora agujereadora de banco es chica los recorridos son de 0.6m x 0.3m x 0.35m, esta montada sobre colizas mi pregunta es si con motores paso a paso de 2.5A 24V voy a poder mover los tres ejes y mecanizar acero o necesitaria colocarle motores mas grandes, espero puedan aconcejarme gracias


----------



## Curu (Jun 27, 2010)

Ardogan y Lagruya,
¡muchas gracias por encarar en tanto detalle el tema de la disipación en el L6203!
Aunque ya ha pasado un tiempo de su muy útil y profundo diálogo, los aplaudo .
Saludos!


----------

